# >>03 Fx4 Ranger...Revearse Mount DIYMA Box Build<<



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wanted to start a thread to show off my new sub and box going into my 03 ranger fx4. Ill let the pics do the talking! Thanks


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

1cf tuned to 29hz


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to your review on how that size ported box sounds.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

crappy thing is, i have home depot cut all the wood cause i dont have a table saw and some of the cuts wernt exactly spot on with what they needed to be. thats y i bondo'd all the seems etc after putting it together. also, used too many screws, but lets hope sounds good. might even grab another piece of MDF and take a little more time. 

tomm im going to my buddies shop and having him cut out the mounting hole. i dont have a router to do it. the last time i tried i almsot had a solo baric squar hole. haha.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

im very happy with the height, i was worried it wasent gonna fit under the seem like i wanted, but it did perfectly.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks good so far, I'm looking forward to your impressions of it in the ported enclosure, should have plenty of output in this install. I know mine in 1.0 CF sealed is plenty of output for me, even in my sedan, though I do plan to grab a second one just so it's easier on my amp (8ohms mono instead of 4 ).


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks. i went with the 1cf tuned to 29hz cause another member said that what he was running, and i think i like ported boxes better then sealed. plus right now i only have about 300 rms watts to give to it so the output should b better ported.


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

I went on Craigslist and bought a table saw from a guy in Blair for 100 bucks. I am going to buy a pin nailer soon. I had to borrow my Pops. Then a friend of mine had a belt sander to make the box smooth. I am looking forward to more pics of your install. Put a link to it in my thread if you can. I would like to see how the 2 totally different systems in basically the same vehicle come out. I like the center console on the 03'.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see how things turn out. I'd like to see how you handle your amp mounting!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mack said:


> Can't wait to see how things turn out. I'd like to see how you handle your amp mounting!


i was thinking about putting it on top at a angle and run the wires behind the box or soemthing, but im also thinking about switching amps so i might let it sit on the floor until then.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump for more comments, criticism etc!! Decided that im gonna rebuild the box and take my time doing it. Got my carpet from partsexpress yesterday, and plan on cutting a new sheet of mdf this weekend. This one just didnt line up enough to make me happy and im hoping this setup is my last for this truck, because im buying another car in a couple months and wanna focus on that.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Keep up the great work...looks awesome!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Update!! Today I baught another sheet of MDF, and thanks to Todd (mr1spd) for cutting the wood for me. We rebuilt the box and it came out awesome! Just gotta stop at my buddies shop and have him router out the mounting holes, glue on the front plate, and carpet it, and it will be done. anyways on to the pics! 


















me making sure no gaps!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump for comments...good or bad!


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

If this was my box I wouldn't reverse mount my subs, because you are more likely to hear the suspension noises. I would also round over the ends and the bend in the port with a 3/4" or 1/2" round over to help reduce turbulence. Should still sound decent though.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Canadian_Dude said:


> If this was my box I wouldn't reverse mount my subs, because you are more likely to hear the suspension noises. I would also round over the ends and the bend in the port with a 3/4" or 1/2" round over to help reduce turbulence. Should still sound decent though.


the sub is getting revearse mounted for sure,
1. depth of box is only 7" so it wouldent even clean
2. thats the hole point of this box. to be thin and inverted mount so show off the sub.

i dont think i am audiophyle enough to hear the suspension noises. Im gonna round the port edges once i cut the mounting hole. I forgot about doing that when i put it together.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

sub hole all cut out...just needs carpet!!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

also, i did round the port...took a long rough file and filed it down, then sanded it down so its rounded now.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

cool. First box?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

nope...u like?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> nope...u like?


def appreciate the challange of what your doing. Using the space the vehicle has, showing of the motor on the driver etc. 
Can i suggest you seal it all quick smart, before it starts to soak in some moisture. Keep it up!


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

awesome I hope it sounds good.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> def appreciate the challange of what your doing. Using the space the vehicle has, showing of the motor on the driver etc.
> Can i suggest you seal it all quick smart, before it starts to soak in some moisture. Keep it up!


thanks. what do you mean seal is all quick smart? 



mr1spd said:


> awesome I hope it sounds good.


thanks! ill make sure to come let you hear it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you played this sub yet? I am considering putting one in my F150. If so I am located in Lincoln, Ne. I was wondering if I could hear it some time if you were around the same area. 

The box looks good and I really like the way that driver looks.


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow another Nebraskan ?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

mr1spd said:


> Wow another Nebraskan ?


ha ha I was pretty surprised when I saw the posts in the thread. Talking about Blair and then I looked over and realized that there were a few Nebraskans here.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Have you played this sub yet? I am considering putting one in my F150. If so I am located in Lincoln, Ne. I was wondering if I could hear it some time if you were around the same area.
> 
> The box looks good and I really like the way that driver looks.


plan to hook up today after i carpet it. You deff can come hear it. 



mr1spd said:


> Wow another Nebraskan ?


popping up all over the place now. maybe its time to try a meet...



05_sprcrw said:


> ha ha I was pretty surprised when I saw the posts in the thread. Talking about Blair and then I looked over and realized that there were a few Nebraskans here.


yea, its awesome to meet some more locals. or at least within easy driving distance


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet I would definitely be in for a meet, I am still installing mine but it is coming along slowly and surely. Now that I have decided that I want this sub I can finely start the fiberglass box and get the project started. 

My build thread link : rookie here 05 f150 install


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update...i love carpet, but i suck at carpeting boxes. looks like im gonna rip the carpet off, sand it down smooth, then use truck bed liner to cover it. i had good results using that stuff last time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya I wrapped the speaker pods I made with leather that was the biggest chore I have ever had to deal with in my life. And I was definitely thinking about going with the truck bed liner when I get this box done. I am going to have a chore making this box, because I want to keep my seat at stock ride height in the back (around 6") so I will have to make an angled mount plate to make it clear properly. I will definitely have to build up the fiberglass though, this sub is a beast.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

40 lbs


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

Your sub is 40lbs? Hey brandon i got a router last night.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

mr1spd said:


> Your sub is 40lbs? Hey brandon i got a router last night.


haha, sweet. u must be getting the urge to build more boxes! yea the sub is 40lbs. its a beast. also, i know you said you didnt know what you were gonna cover your box it, but i got enough black carpet left if you want it...$10. probably enough to cover your box twice.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> thanks. what do you mean seal is all quick smart?


As you probably know, wood absorbs moisture, then expands and rots/softens. So to stop that, you need to seal it with paint or something to reduce the woods exposure to the elements. I don't know what the weather patterns are like in your area, but generally all wood needs to be sealed.
The quick smart is just aussie slang, for getting it done asap.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update, just letting box dry from all the bedliner i sprayed on it. doesnt look the greatest cause i didnt do enough sanding to get the glue off it, but im not worried bout it, just gonna build a beauty plate to cover everything anyways. should of just left the box plan, but im sure the bedliner stuff sealed the crap out of it. hope to have installed and playing in the next hour or so.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet keep us posted. I can't wait to see some finished and is this the first time you will have had the DIYMA fired up?


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

mr1spd said:


> Your sub is 40lbs?


I just got my DIYMA subs in today. There are 36 separate magnets in each one!! They are beautiful subs!! Can't wait to put 1600wrms to them!
Here's a pic cuz everbody loves pics...









What amp did you decide to use with your new box?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

haha, im just gonna use this box to break in the sub, and then rebuild again (yes i said it) and take my sweet ass time. im a perfectionist, and it has to look perfect for me to be happy. 3rd times the charm. so far the sub sounds awesome, but i need more power.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

BKJT05 said:


> haha, im just gonna use this box to break in the sub, and then rebuild again (yes i said it) and take my sweet ass time. im a perfectionist, and it has to look perfect for me to be happy. 3rd times the charm. so far the sub sounds awesome, but i need more power.


Is that a Kicker zx2500.1 amp on the floor? 
You need more power than that?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

MonkeyBone said:


> Is that a Kicker zx2500.1 amp on the floor?
> You need more power than that?


haha, no...its a kicker zx700.5...only got 300rms watts at 4ohms!


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe it's the angle, but it looked like a monster amp...LOL

If anyone is interested there are currently *6 subs left *from the ebay auction I got my two. They are $150 shipped each. More than worth every penny. EBAY AD DIYMA 12" SUB


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

Seal the box with what, dont leave me hanging, unless you mean any wood sealer. and i agree with Canadian_Dude, its better to listen to the sub, not look at it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

MonkeyBone said:


> Maybe it's the angle, but it looked like a monster amp...LOL
> 
> If anyone is interested there are currently *6 subs left *from the ebay auction I got my two. They are $150 shipped each. More than worth every penny. EBAY AD DIYMA 12" SUB




Dang dude he just did the clearance sale today. So if you guys want one get them now this won't last long.

And to the op:
That box and sub look good finished, but I know what ya mean on being a perfectionist. If I think something looks wrong then I have to do it over no matter how trivial it really is. I have redone a fiberglass enclosure in the past because the inside was not smooth enough for my liking :blush:.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Dang dude he just did the clearance sale today. So if you guys want one get them now this won't last long.
> 
> And to the op:
> That box and sub look good finished, but I know what ya mean on being a perfectionist. If I think something looks wrong then I have to do it over no matter how trivial it really is. I have redone a fiberglass enclosure in the past because the inside was not smooth enough for my liking :blush:.


yea, i want this to look perfect so ill try one more time. 3rd times the charm right?? haha. so far the sub sounds awesome, but i deff need more power. I have to turn my gains etc up to get it to move much.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be feeding mine with a JL 500/1 so hopefully that will be enough to get it moving a little bit so I can use it until I can get a 1000/1 in there.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

> Dang dude he just did the clearance sale today.


Yeah I REALLY got BONED on that deal. I just spent $300 for two of them shipped not three days ago from the same guy and now they are $100 shipped EACH. So basicly I'm out $100 :mean:
The suck factor of spending $100 for no reason is huge


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually you didn't get completely screwed. npdang is doing a special sale where one is for 100 and two are for 175. Its been in the classifieds for a few days. However, he isn't offering the same kind of warranty that yours have. PM or email him. If you forgo the macdaddy warranty he offers he may send you back some cash. Worth a shot, because he's a pretty awesome guy. 

And everyone quit with the inverted mounts. I'm going to look like such a poser...

Your box looks good, and you may be able to save it instead of rebuild. The cuts looked good from the pics. Maybe strip the bedliner, round the edges and get things smooth... Hate to have all that material go to waste, but understand your want for it to be right. That's the reason I've been going so slowly with mine this time.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> Actually you didn't get completely screwed. npdang is doing a special sale where one is for 100 and two are for 175. Its been in the classifieds for a few days. However, he isn't offering the same kind of warranty that yours have. PM or email him. If you forgo the macdaddy warranty he offers he may send you back some cash. Worth a shot, because he's a pretty awesome guy.
> 
> And everyone quit with the inverted mounts. I'm going to look like such a poser...


That thread you are referrring to is from* December *if you read it. Someone bonehead revieved the thread for whatever reason. That sale was long gone. If I would have known about this NEW sale I would have got 4 of them for just $100 more. Just bad timing, and I did get boned for $100 no matter how you look at it.

Sorry for hijacking your thread BKJT05, I'll shut up now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Npdang brought that thread back to life look at post 25 he asks if the interest is there and it was so he did in fact bring that sale back. Check it out the classifieds, I just bought one from him this morning for that awesome price.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks 05_sprcrw... Monkeybone, thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure and keep track of things better. ... Just playin bud, let this man continue his log and check the classifieds for updates.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Npdang brought that thread back to life look at post 25 he asks if the interest is there and it was so he did in fact bring that sale back. Check it out the classifieds, I just bought one from him this morning for that awesome price.


I saw that thread but didn't read all the way back to post 25 for crying out loud. All I saw was a post form mid December and that last several pages were all people saying they wanted some but there was no response so I thought it was a revived thread. I haven't even had the sub for 24 hours before I find out I could have gotten the same exact deal 1 day later for $100less.
If you bought something and a day later it's 50% off at Walmart and you complained they would refund you the difference. I know I've done it. Too bad I didn't buy the subs at Walmart :-(


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

ya that does suck man I would definitely feel the same way.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

HEY, quit stealing my thread!!! haha, you can talk all you want, as long as you comment on my setup! i might just keep this box and strip it down, but only if i can find a belt sander that can do it faster. otherwise $30 for a sheet of MDF isnt much. I think the next box im gonna do the same thing, but have someone rabbet the sides so when i carpet it, i can make it look seemless.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about the hijack, my bad.

I saw you had it in your truck. Did you get it fired up? How much were you putting to it? Where did you cross it over, and how did it SOUND in a ported enclosure?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm, my guess is that in that tiny cab w/ 300 watts (I think that's what the kicker does on the sub channel) it probably has some nice output, especially down low.

Monkey, I'd be careful with the power you plan on running. If you're wanting a lot of output, I'd run less power with the pair ported, 800 watts a piece for these is really much more than they need, 4-500 is plenty for normal listening levels, by normal I mean really loud but without stress on the sub's cone.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

bass_lover1 said:


> Hmm, my guess is that in that tiny cab w/ 300 watts (I think that's what the kicker does on the sub channel) it probably has some nice output, especially down low.
> 
> Monkey, I'd be careful with the power you plan on running. If you're wanting a lot of output, I'd run less power with the pair ported, 800 watts a piece for these is really much more than they need, 4-500 is plenty for normal listening levels, by normal I mean really loud but without stress on the sub's cone.


Well I have completed my box already so I'm far past the point of no return. From what I read about them they were _*specifically*_ made for small sealed enclosures. My box is a custom made (3/4" MDF) and then I put on about six layers of fiberglass on the inside of the chambers so it is about 1.3cf per chamber now. These subs are rated at 1000watts from what I can tell and I'll be putting about 800 to each one so it should be safe. I never turn the levels all the way up anyway. I have TWO zx1500.1 amps and if these were DVC I would be using them both and putting twice the 800 to them haha. Now that may be a bit too much ;-)


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm aware of what they were designed for, but as you can see from the thread you're posting in, they DO work in ported enclosures, tiny ones at that. Regardless, power handling is not a power requirement, but you already have your mind set on what you're doing and I can't fault you for that. 

Regardless, just be careful with your gain and output levels, they do not need a lot of power to achieve adequate listening levels. I've got my 2.2HV on one currently (600 rms) and I'll be running a pair on the same amp soon.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> HEY, quit stealing my thread!!! haha, you can talk all you want, as long as you comment on my setup! i might just keep this box and strip it down, but only if i can find a belt sander that can do it faster. otherwise $30 for a sheet of MDF isnt much. I think the next box im gonna do the same thing, but have someone rabbet the sides so when i carpet it, i can make it look seemless.


Yeah, $30 isn't much but you've already got some time invested. I really feel you can still carpet it with success and not have many seams. You can carpet some 1/8" or 1/4" hardboard and attach those panels to the side with only about 4 screws or even construction adhesive. Then you would have your box with nice sides and a 4x8 sheet of hardboard is only $7-$10. That stuff comes in handy in a lot of places. Look forward to what you decide to do.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

bass_lover1 said:


> I'm aware of what they were designed for, but as you can see from the thread you're posting in, they DO work in ported enclosures, tiny ones at that. Regardless, power handling is not a power requirement, but you already have your mind set on what you're doing and I can't fault you for that.
> 
> Regardless, just be careful with your gain and output levels, they do not need a lot of power to achieve adequate listening levels. I've got my 2.2HV on one currently (600 rms) and I'll be running a pair on the same amp soon.


Thanks for the input, and I will watch my gains ;-)
It was my first experience with fiberglass and I have a lot of time invested in that box, so the thought of doing another one and scrapping that would make me go insane...LOL. My build is an SQ build so I'm not looking to get punched in the head by the bass or do "hair tricks", I want a clean, solid and low sub stage.
But a sub that works well and sounds as good as people say in such a limited space was exactly what I was looking for.
I am interested in hearing BKJT05's review of it after he has finished the install and using it with more power. If it does work well in a ported enclosure I may get two more for my beater and throw them in a ported box ;-)


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

InjunV18 said:


> Yeah, $30 isn't much but you've already got some time invested. I really feel you can still carpet it with success and not have many seams. You can carpet some 1/8" or 1/4" hardboard and attach those panels to the side with only about 4 screws or even construction adhesive. Then you would have your box with nice sides and a 4x8 sheet of hardboard is only $7-$10. That stuff comes in handy in a lot of places. Look forward to what you decide to do.


thats a very good idea, but i just feel that sanding all the bedliner off to glue carpet on would just be so much work. id rather just start another one, this time rabbiting the edges so i can do a seemless carpet job. 



MonkeyBone said:


> Thanks for the input, and I will watch my gains ;-)
> It was my first experience with fiberglass and I have a lot of time invested in that box, so the thought of doing another one and scrapping that would make me go insane...LOL. My build is an SQ build so I'm not looking to get punched in the head by the bass or do "hair tricks", I want a clean, solid and low sub stage.
> But a sub that works well and sounds as good as people say in such a limited space was exactly what I was looking for.
> I am interested in hearing BKJT05's review of it after he has finished the install and using it with more power. If it does work well in a ported enclosure I may get two more for my beater and throw them in a ported box ;-)


well, im deffinitly not a audiophyle or know enough to give you guys a great review, but so far the sub is awesome. i havent had much time to tune everything, but it does sound great. blends great, and get so low! my old jbl gto 12 had hard times getting low. this DIYMA is great. I dont wanna review it until i have it broken in and more power going to it. Right now, having to turn my gains etc up to push it makes me want more power! its probably getting 300rms at full gain etc, but i think it needs 500+.


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

That's great that you are happy with it and that's all that matters is you are satisfied.

After what I read about it and the fact it was it was specifically made for sealed enclosures made me wonder how it would do ported. 
"* Acceptable enclosure size: .25 to 1.5cft *sealed box*"


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, i just think im a fan of ported so i went with this. Also after reading the DIYMA review thread, i found another member who ran it ported in 1cf tuned to 29hz, which is what i went with. So far its great! my roommate and i r working out a deal for free rent this month if i paint pretty much the entire house which wont b too bad, so my new amps might be on the way soon!!! just gotta figure out what i want to run!


----------



## MonkeyBone (Mar 24, 2009)

It was a well excuted and very slick box you built. You put a lot of bass in quite a small space, and it looks killer. Good job, I'm glad you are happy with it ;-)


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

What amps are you thinking about picking up?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

MonkeyBone said:


> It was a well excuted and very slick box you built. You put a lot of bass in quite a small space, and it looks killer. Good job, I'm glad you are happy with it ;-)


thanks alot. since im gonna build a beauty plate and amp rack that covers this box up, im just gonna keep this box. or at least thats the plan for now! i really wanna buy new panels for my truck cause the current ones are all messed up, and im really picky on how things look. 



05_sprcrw said:


> What amps are you thinking about picking up?


well if i could have it my way, i want a alpine PDX 600.1 for the sub, and a PDX 100.4 for my mids/highs. I plan to go active someday once i feel i know whats needed to know to do so. 

>>>WANTED<<< PDX 600.1 & PDX 100.4


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I just got a PDX 1.600 for a DIYMA 12... I hope it turns out good  It's going in my brothers HHR.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Those alpines are some nice amps! Can't wait to get some decent weather around here so I can actually get on with the install. I have Raammat just sitting here waiting to go in the truck. I want the sound dampener in before I do the rest of the install.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Those alpines are some nice amps! Can't wait to get some decent weather around here so I can actually get on with the install. I have Raammat just sitting here waiting to go in the truck. I want the sound dampener in before I do the rest of the install.


good idea! Raammat is the ****!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

That is what I have herd, so I figured I would use 2 full rolls in the cab of the truck. This is the first install I have gone balls to the wall like this. I am really excited to get everything powered up. I am hoping within a few weeks, with some decent weather I should have it fired up for the first time.


----------



## SteelDirigible (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Ranger, from what i can see of it in the background..


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SteelDirigible (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! what are those cops doin in the background? haha heres mine


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

MonkeyBone said:


> I saw that thread but didn't read all the way back to post 25 for crying out loud. All I saw was a post form mid December and that last several pages were all people saying they wanted some but there was no response so I thought it was a revived thread. I haven't even had the sub for 24 hours before I find out I could have gotten the same exact deal 1 day later for $100less.
> If you bought something and a day later it's 50% off at Walmart and you complained they would refund you the difference. I know I've done it. Too bad I didn't buy the subs at Walmart :-(


Since you feel you've been wronged so badly and that you could buy such a great product from walmart...feel free to mail me the subs at cost, and take your butt to walmart and CA.com...

ANd sorry to thread dump OP...


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> Since you feel you've been wronged so badly and that you could buy such a great product from walmart...feel free to mail me the subs at cost, and take your butt to walmart and CA.com...
> 
> ANd sorry to thread dump OP...


its cool, as long as i keep getting more compliments! and more action in my thread


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update, found some new panels today!!! WooHoo...dealer wanted $150 for a set of these, i got them at the junkyard...$40 which still was more then i expected to spend, but better then $150


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

nice that looks like the rear pillar panels if I am correct? Did something happen to your others or are you planning a project.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> nice that looks like the rear pillar panels if I am correct? Did something happen to your others or are you planning a project.


yes, the old ones i messed up and got fiberglass and drill holes in them...just looked ugly. i got these today at the junk yard for $40, which isnt bad compared to $150 new ordered from ford.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

nope not at all I would take that price any day


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

baught that today at best buy...$300 brand new. which i guess i could of got cheaper, but this is authorized dealer etc so i went with it. i was hoping they had the 600.1, but ill sell my kicker 5 channel and go subless until i got the cash for the 600.1


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

MonkeyBone said:


> I just got my DIYMA subs in today. There are 36 separate magnets in each one!! They are beautiful subs!! Can't wait to put 1600wrms to them!
> Here's a pic cuz everbody loves pics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

that is a good looking amp. Well your halfway there at least now.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BKJT05 - You scrapped the Memphis Car Audio amps?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> BKJT05 - You scrapped the Memphis Car Audio amps?


haha yes i did. i lost a pretty penny reselling them too, but i was in the need for cash at the time. i loved the amps though, great amps. i just needed money so i sold the mclass 1100.1 for i think $275 shipped, baught the kicker 5 channel to run everything, then sold the 2 channel and kept the cash. 

no matter what, im not selling these PDX amps! ive been wanting these since the day they came out, but never had the cash. my roommate n i made a deal that id i paint the entire upstairs of the house, minus the bedrooms, he give me 1 month rent free which is $450. which was a deal to me cause i really wanted new amps! now i gotta go uninstall my kicker zx700.5 and sale it so i can start looking for the PDX 600.1 or maybe even the 1000.1 just to have the extra power!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

haha, even though i just baught this amp, some guy on CA.com has a pdx150.2 for $200 shipped. im thinking bout taking this back, saving the $100 and not running active. what u all think??


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

too late!!! haha, i sold my kicker amp for $150shipped, and baught a brand new pdx150.2 for $170 shipped. so tomm im gonna take my 100.4 back to bestbuy, get my $325 back, and then search for my pdx 600.1 or even pdx 1000.1


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you not running rear speakers? I would have stuck with the 4.100 for bi-amp capabilities with other comp sets most higher end comps have bi-amping capability


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

mr1spd said:


> Are you not running rear speakers? I would have stuck with the 4.100 for bi-amp capabilities with other comp sets most higher end comps have bi-amping capability



no rear speakers for me! Pointless n my opinion. i know the 100.4 is better, and easier to run active, but for $150 less, ill take the pdx 150.2. all i run is a component set up front which 150rms watts to each side will be enough power, and for $150 less, its better for my budget. now ill have so much extra money and i can find my pdx 600.1 or even 1000.1 and get my sub put back in. after i build some beauty panels!!!


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess it is a matter of what you do and do not like. i used to run just front speakers. I am going to run the rear speakers out of the 215x in the "bandpass" mode. I am hoping it will round out the sound and being similar speakers. I didn't run any kind of rear fill for years, but when I want it loud I would rather have 4 speakers playing than 2.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Unless you are desperate for money, keep the 4.100 and go Active


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

KARPE said:


> Unless you are desperate for money, keep the 4.100 and go Active


thanks, and i guess im not despret for money, but a couple months ago i wrecked my truck and havent fixed it yet. im sitting here buying all this audio gear when i need a new front bumper which is bout $300. Im no audiophyle and right now im putting about 150rms watts to ea side of the components and i love the sound. Im sure that PDX150.2 prob puts out a lil more then 150 ea side which will be plenty, and considering i just dont know if im ready and prepared to go active, ill save the $150 and put towards new bumper! haha.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

haha, you guys are gonna love me for this. depending on how i like the sound after i build a test box and get my new amp, im thinking about going with a sealed enclosure and a box/amp rack setup like this. it will go across the back wall just like the current box, but the amp will be mounted on each side behind plexi and all wires hidden. DIYMA will still be inverted in the middle, all covered in black carpet. im thinking it will look damn good if done right. which i will take my sweet ass time on it if so.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

So how does the R12 sound with the ported box? I might be stealing your ported box idea, so hurry up and get that sealed box done and give a comparison


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> haha, you guys are gonna love me for this. depending on how i like the sound after i build a test box and get my new amp, im thinking about going with a sealed enclosure and a box/amp rack setup like this. it will go across the back wall just like the current box, but the amp will be mounted on each side behind plexi and all wires hidden. DIYMA will still be inverted in the middle, all covered in black carpet. im thinking it will look damn good if done right. which i will take my sweet ass time on it if so.




That will definitely come out looking very sweet. And as already stated keep this amp and go active. I wish I would have decided to go active this build but I didn't. I am not even completely finished with this build yet and I am already planing on going active. :blush:


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey brandon gimme the dimensions you want and i can whip up a design 4 you


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

BaMaDuDe87 said:


> So how does the R12 sound with the ported box? I might be stealing your ported box idea, so hurry up and get that sealed box done and give a comparison


i liked the sound in the ported box, but i think for my taste, i needed more power. 



05_sprcrw said:


> That will definitely come out looking very sweet. And as already stated keep this amp and go active. I wish I would have decided to go active this build but I didn't. I am not even completely finished with this build yet and I am already planing on going active. :blush:


thanks, after i hear it in a sealed box running off my new amp, and if i like the sound, something like the pic i drew up will be happening. As for going active, i just dont think i have all the knowledge and tuning capabilities in my head to do so right now. Plus i already returned the PDX100.4 the other day. ill be running the PDX150.2, and a PDX600.1

before going active, my next step is going to be new mids/tweets which im thinking alpine type x, then just buying another PDX 150.2 to power it. As much as i hate multiple amp set-ups because of the size factor. I can run 3 pdx amps, and still save as much space as i would running one big 5-channel or compared to. I love the PDX amps, looks, mounting abilities, name, etc. 




mr1spd said:


> Hey brandon gimme the dimensions you want and i can whip up a design 4 you


well, im still thinking about how i wanna do it. We will keep in touch and figure it out when the time is right. 

thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya I hear ya there, I am now starting my enclosure build it should be interesting. I am going to be mounting it in the center console so that I can keep from lifting my seat. This quickly became an install that is way more outlandish then I had ever intended it to be. Good choice on amps, I love how compact those amps are. If I wasn't running my JL's I would definitely be looking into them as well.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya I hear ya there, I am now starting my enclosure build it should be interesting. I am going to be mounting it in the center console so that I can keep from lifting my seat. This quickly became an install that is way more outlandish then I had ever intended it to be. Good choice on amps, I love how compact those amps are. If I wasn't running my JL's I would definitely be looking into them as well.


yea, i really like the JL HD amps, but im sure they cost a pretty penny. as cheap (price wise) and enclosure space needed size, the DIYMA is a damn big sub! totally worth it!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya that is why I am going through the extensive console build so that I can brag about being one of the only F150's to fit this massive sub in there without an extensive rebuild or removing seats or lifting them 2" +. 

Now that you have been listening to your sub more what are you thinking about it being ported? I am considering going all out and porting this box as well. 

When are you building this sealed box?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya that is why I am going through the extensive console build so that I can brag about being one of the only F150's to fit this massive sub in there without an extensive rebuild or removing seats or lifting them 2" +.
> 
> Now that you have been listening to your sub more what are you thinking about it being ported? I am considering going all out and porting this box as well.
> 
> When are you building this sealed box?


im gonna build the sealed box this week hopefully. right now im waiting for my pdx150.2 to be dropped off from ups, so currently i have no music cause i returned the pdx100.4 so i could have money for my pdx600.1, which i finally had someone email me about selling. i should be sending money for that today. Mr1spd has the 600.1, so we might just build a simple .5-1.0 vf box and run it off his amp to see how it sounds while i wait for my amp, then i can start building my final box/amp rack.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

damn ups needs to hurry up! waiting for my amp! says out for delivery, but its getting late


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

So you were running it at guesstimating 300watts rms in 1 f^3 ported? Is that before or after displacement for the sub?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

BaMaDuDe87 said:


> So you were running it at guesstimating 300watts rms in 1 f^3 ported? Is that before or after displacement for the sub?


my kicker amp was rated at 250rms watts at 4ohms, but kickers are underrated big time so i was guessing 300rms. I think for my liking, i needed more power. today i ordered my pdx600.1 so as soon as that gets here, ill be able to get back to gettin!!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

ups dropped off my pdx 150.2 today! got it hooked up and it sounds awesome! deff worth taking back the 100.4 and saving $150. i know i cant go active now without adding another amp, but with my cash flow currently passive will work. im kinda sad cause the person i ordered my pdx600.1 from lives in canada so he thinks it might b a week or so until i get it.


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I got some sound dampening stuff from a guy in Canada and it only took like a week which isn't bad. He shipped UPS though. 

I bought a 2.150 and a 1.600 as well  Haven't gotten around to building the sub box yet though haha!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dougie085 said:


> I got some sound dampening stuff from a guy in Canada and it only took like a week which isn't bad. He shipped UPS though.
> 
> I bought a 2.150 and a 1.600 as well  Haven't gotten around to building the sub box yet though haha!


good choice on amps! ive wanted pdx amps forever and now i finally got them. probably wont buy a new amp ever....jk, but for this truck, these are what im keeping in it for good. 

he said with it being easter weekend, it might of set back the delivery speed. i hope i get it asap!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update....got my pdx600.1 yesterday. gonna hook everything up today if i can find my power wire i had laying around. gonna be kinda a ghetto setup until i get time to build my new box.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet can't wait to get your review with the pdx driving the diyma.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i found my power wire, but im worried its not long enough to reach where i want it to reach, my last amp was mounted under the pass seat and this needs to reach the back wall so its gonna be close!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update....

first things first, after running the wire for both amps etc, ive decided to do a big overhaul on my wiring job and maybe some other things. Everything was just so un organized so today i ordered all new matching power wire from KnuKonceptz, gonna pick up a roll of speaker wire from walmart, and redo everything. some wire was too short i couldent mount my amps where i wanted to etc so i just got pissed off and busted out the credit card. haha. 

2nd of all, after installing the DIYMA and tuning for 5 min, i started to hear flapping noises, turned around and looked at the sub......paper cone ripped. decided to scratch the DIYMA idea, and ordered another JBL GTO dual 4ohm 12", which was what i was runnign before the DIYMA and loved to death, just needed money at the time so i sold it. Now im going with another one. ha. 

anyways this weekend im building the box for the JBL, gonna get it all ready before the sub arrives, then on a day off during the week im gonna wake up early, take out the seats, carpet etc and start fresh and run it all cleanly and organized....I hope. ha

here are some pics....


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to see that. It's an aluminum cone FYI.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

hmmmm this scares me a bit. why do you think the cone ripped? its pretty much the exact setup i was going to run.....


----------



## Beerhero (Feb 25, 2008)

focal knock off  jbl definitely makes better subs than that...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

man that sucks now I hope that mine does not do that. Well keep us posted


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

It happened because the driver was pushed too hard.

I don't care if you say you weren't, but obviously you did. This is the reason why I constantly say if you're concerned with output what so ever, do NOT get the DIYMA, that's not what it was intended for.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey man, that really sucks and I'm sorry it happened to you. However, I am more impressed with your attitude about it. I really am glad to see you not go insane on the boards like some do. I know it sucks and you can understandably be disappointed but you've gained some respect from me with how you're handling it, if that means anything.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Beerhero said:


> focal knock off  jbl definitely makes better subs than that...


haha, i love the JBL GTO, had 5 in the past and loved them all, just wanted something different in the ranger, but since the DIYMA had problems im gonna go back to what i know and love. 



05_sprcrw said:


> man that sucks now I hope that mine does not do that. Well keep us posted


i dont think it will, i think its cause i had it in a ported box and maybe pushed it too hard. 



bass_lover1 said:


> It happened because the driver was pushed too hard.
> 
> I don't care if you say you weren't, but obviously you did. This is the reason why I constantly say if you're concerned with output what so ever, do NOT get the DIYMA, that's not what it was intended for.


i honestly didnt feel like i pushed it that hard. i had the gain under half way on my pdx and was just trying to tune it. maybe i did though cause im deff not no audiophyle. I still suggest the sub for anyone who wants SQ with a small amount of space. i think i relized im more of a SPL guy then i thought i was. 



InjunV18 said:


> Hey man, that really sucks and I'm sorry it happened to you. However, I am more impressed with your attitude about it. I really am glad to see you not go insane on the boards like some do. I know it sucks and you can understandably be disappointed but you've gained some respect from me with how you're handling it, if that means anything.


The cool thing bout the DIYMA sub is its $100 and worth way more. Yes it sucks that it ripped, but what can i do ya know? npdang dang treated me good about it and so im happy. 

im the type of guy who tries not to worry about the dumb things of life and worry about the more important things. as much as i love car audio, im not gonna stress out bout it when the economy is how it is etc. i got demoted from my job last summer and it sucks, but i sitll make it. >>NO ECONOMY TALK PLEASE<<

anyways, like i said before. I still think the DIYMA sub is awesome and great for someone who wants good SQ with small space and good price.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

new box design


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

or i might go back to the same box as last time which the JBL sounded perfect in.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

What is the chance that the sub unloaded after port tuning, causing an over-excursion and a failure? That seems highly likely to me...especially if the port tune was much higher than modeled for some reason (like a T/S spec being off perhaps)

At any rate, it seems pretty weird.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, i have no idea. haha. i sitll like looking at the sub though!


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> It happened because the driver was pushed too hard.
> 
> I don't care if you say you weren't, but obviously you did. This is the reason why I constantly say if you're concerned with output what so ever, do NOT get the DIYMA, that's not what it was intended for.


so you are saying ported is definitely not the way to go with this sub? i guess i just dont understand how a sub that says its made to handle 300-1000rms, how could the cone just rip like that at 300rms? i mean im not looking to shake houses but i dont want 12" mids either you know.

is that basically what you are saying? is the diyma going to be a 12 inch mid?

i know enough not to be a moron and blast and clip the hell out of it, but i dont want to worry everytime i want to blow off some steam by cranking it up a little bit from time to time.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

SRim23 said:


> so you are saying ported is definitely not the way to go with this sub? i guess i just dont understand how a sub that says its made to handle 300-1000rms, how could the cone just rip like that at 300rms? i mean im not looking to shake houses but i dont want 12" mids either you know.
> 
> is that basically what you are saying? is the diyma going to be a 12 inch mid?
> 
> i know enough not to be a moron and blast and clip the hell out of it, but i dont want to worry everytime i want to blow off some steam by cranking it up a little bit from time to time.



yea, my pdx was only at half gain and i didnt go any louder then i ever have. i wouldent consider a mid woofer though cause it deff has output.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys, i got a question. i really like the look of this box and its designed for the JBL, but is it bad to have the sub pretty much firing right into the ports?


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

Box looks cool but I do have one question? How much power were you puting to the jbl before? The only reason I ask is that if you are putting 600 watts on the jbl in a ported box aren't you worried about destoying it? That is alot of power. I was looking at the jbl site and they show the woofer at about 275w in a ported box.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

mr1spd said:


> Box looks cool but I do have one question? How much power were you puting to the jbl before? The only reason I ask is that if you are putting 600 watts on the jbl in a ported box aren't you worried about destoying it? That is alot of power. I was looking at the jbl site and they show the woofer at about 275w in a ported box.


im deff not gonna be putting 600watts to it, deff will have gains set pretty low, i almost was thinking about buying 2 and running it, but i was happy with the sound of 1 when i had it so i decided 1 it is with low gains. plus with 2 idk if i could fit a ported box. 

on a side note, hopefully i can pick up a couple sheets of MDF and build the boxes this week. let me know if and when you got time.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

also, before i had the JBL powered with about 500rms watts from my kicker, but with that being said, also only had the gain half way.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Aww....new power wire! decided to go with blue to match the amp led colors etc.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Knu Flex Cable!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks good and nice attention the detail (matching colors)


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

New Wires all ran!


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Dude, change the white balance on that camera, lol. You have it set for indoor lighting (florescent/tungsten), which is why it looks blue in natural sun light.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> Dude, change the white balance on that camera, lol. You have it set for indoor lighting (florescent/tungsten), which is why it looks blue in natural sun light.


haha sorry, its a camera phone and i always forget to adjust the lighting outside. oh well you get the point right? haha...


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Darn Rain! been raining for days here in Ne, well except yesterday. Hoping to build my box soon and get this thing finished.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya tell me about this dang rain I want it to disappear already so I can get some more stuff done on the truck. I am wanting to put clay around my mids and have everything ready to go just waiting for the rain to go away.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya tell me about this dang rain I want it to disappear already so I can get some more stuff done on the truck. I am wanting to put clay around my mids and have everything ready to go just waiting for the rain to go away.


yea, i did the clay thing and was shocked by how much better it sounds. or so i think. ha. i got everything done, new sub will be dropped off today by UPS, just need to build the new box and hook it all up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

well at least all you will have to do is get the box built. Did you end up going with a JBL then I know you were talking about it I just never read if you did or not.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

05_sprcrw said:


> well at least all you will have to do is get the box built. Did you end up going with a JBL then I know you were talking about it I just never read if you did or not.


yes, ordered my 5th jbl gto 12" and im sure ill love this one just as much as the last 4. this time im gonna keep it no matter what. im kinda nervous bout having 600-700rms watts for a sub rated for 300rms. I will deffinitly keep the gain low, but i hope all is and sounds well! thinking about ordering another 1 and going a little bigger with the box just so i can utilize the power of the amp.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't think you would have to much of an issue with it if the gains are kept low. I know I am keeping my gains pretty low (below half) on this diyma.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

If the tuning was off and you ended up with a port that allowed the sub to unload at a musical frequency, I could see this happening quite quickly. 

Ported boxes must be built with twice to three times the accuracy of a sealed box, and your numbers must be dead-nuts on with tuning, including the displacement of the sub and port.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

it kind of concerns me when you say that the "gain was half way up"

that in no way shape or form implies that it was set correctly, sometime the proper gain setting is much lower than half way (in fact if I turned mine to 1/2 it would break **** at over 50% volume on the deck)

so maybe that's why your damn sub blew up, you don't know how to set the gains properly.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

can't wait to see it in the truck with those pdx amps going to look killer


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks, might not be as pretty as the DIYMA, but i like it! hope to get some wood cut this weekend and get it all installed. cant decide if im gonna carpet the new box or bedliner it again. really wanna carpet it and make some kind of panel to hide the carpet seems


----------



## high-fi (Apr 29, 2009)

i like the boxes you have built,very nice work. i cant wait to get my couple DIYMA 12"s-- i want good sound quality with some volume so im hoping to figure out exactly what i need to build for a box by the time i have them here!


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

What program do you use for designing subwoofer boxes?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

high-fi said:


> i like the boxes you have built,very nice work. i cant wait to get my couple DIYMA 12"s-- i want good sound quality with some volume so im hoping to figure out exactly what i need to build for a box by the time i have them here!


thanks. hopefully ill find a box i like and keep it this time. i hope to be able to build my new box this week. want to get this thing done. 



Yoursogansta said:


> What program do you use for designing subwoofer boxes?



i didnt design the box. i had a member from another site do it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

hows the box building going?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

box is pretty much done. came out great. just need to cut the sub hole and flush mount baffle. not really in a hurry cause im waiting for the new kicker amp to show up.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

new box progess....need to cut out front flush mount baffle


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i must say, im pretty good with a piece of cardboard to make a perfect circle, and then a skill saw to cut it out.

>>>anybody got any ideas on a cool way to extend the port .75"??? i scrapped the flush mount, but i need to extend the port to keep the tuning right. was thinking of a way to do something fancy?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Please get your camera fixed or replaced. You're making me check my vision as I look through your pics. lol.

Seriously, there's probably just some dirt on the lens or something.


----------



## mr1spd (Jan 5, 2009)

It is to give it that "dreamy" look............


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Please get your camera fixed or replaced. You're making me check my vision as I look through your pics. lol.
> 
> Seriously, there's probably just some dirt on the lens or something.


haha, nope. its just a camera phone. might be some dirt though also haha. 



mr1spd said:


> It is to give it that "dreamy" look............


exactly!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet its looking good


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

still working on this damn thing! been having some problems with covering it. the first cans of spray bedliner i used were messed up and sprayed uneven etc. gonna sand it down again and try again. might even just spend the extra money and buy the roll on bedliner and make sure its good.


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Any chance of getting a peak at those pic? I know this post is old....


----------

